# [H] Azshara - Wächter der Hölle sucht Dich!



## Naleos (22. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Wer sind wir?

Wir sind eine Truppe von WOW-Spielern im Alter zwischen 18 und 35 Jahren. Unsere Gilde hier auf Azshara ist noch sehr jung, da wir erst vor relativ kurzer Zeit mit einer kleinen Gruppe von Mitgliedern von "Der Nachtwache" nach "Azshara" umgezogen sind. In der Zwischenzeit konnten wir auch schon einige Spieler für unsere Gilde gewinnen.

Im WotLk Content (ICC) lagen wir bei 12/12 nhc und 10/12 hc.

Unser Gildenchannel füllt sich meistens in den frühen Abendstunden, wenn wir von Beruf, Schule oder Studium zurück sind.

Unsere Raidabende lassen sich mit folgenden Worten beschreiben:
- gemeinsam erfolgreich raiden
- Spass haben
- aber auch gemeinsames Wipen mit riesiger Freude, wenn der Gegner tot ist.

Unsere Raids finden donnerstags (19:00 bis 22:30 Uhr) und sonntags (18:00 bis 22:00 Uhr) statt.

Obwohl wir eine Freizeitgilde sind, haben wir doch einen hohen Anspruch an uns und unsere Raids. Aber auch das soziale Miteinander ist uns sehr wichtig, schließlich möchte man seine Freitzeit mit netten Menschen verbringen und Stress haben wir doch alle tagsüber genug.

Was solltest du mitbringen?
- Du bist mindestens 18 Jahre
- Du kannst deinen Char spielen
- Du setzt dich selbstständig mit Änderungen deiner Klasse auseinander
- Verzauberungen und Sockel sind keine Fremdwörter für dich
- Du hast TS3 und kannst im TS reden!!! (wir beißen nicht)
- Du hast Spass am Raiden, gemeinsamen Leveln und Questen
- Du solltest pünktlich und vorbereitet zum Raid erscheinen

Wenn wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, schau einfach auf unserer Homepage vorbei!

http://www.waechter-der-hoelle.de

Gruß
Naleos


----------



## Naleos (26. November 2010)

/push


----------



## Naleos (3. Dezember 2010)

/push


----------



## Naleos (12. Dezember 2010)

/push


----------



## Naleos (14. Dezember 2010)

[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]*Zur Vervollständigung unseres 2. Raids werden aktuell gesucht:*
1x Schamanen- oder Druidenheiler
1x Priester-Heiler[/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Besucht uns unter http://www.waechter-der-hoelle.de[/font]


----------



## Naleos (24. Dezember 2010)

[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]*Zur Vervollständigung unseres 2. Raids werden aktuell gesucht:*
1x Schamanen- oder Druidenheiler
1x Priester-Heiler[/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Besucht uns unter http://www.waechter-der-hoelle.de[/font]


----------

